# Quick Question



## ssande11 (Jun 23, 2016)

I need help. I was trying to teach my oldest son how to field strip a Smith and Wesson 9 mm.... and this happened. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What the heck is it?
is it part of the slide spring assembly?


----------



## ssande11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Disassemble and turn the spring around,, see if that works


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The whole assembly


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I've done that on my Glock you got the spring ahead of the setting ledge. Just have to work it off then reset the spring right.


----------

